# couple of questions



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I am still in the learning process that I suspect is eternal....and I have a couple of questions about line. First, give me some guide lines and how too about cleaning and dressing lines. Second is line color and issue and if so what color should I be loading up for trout and reds in the bays? I guess one more question is how do you determine when it is time to change out the line? Thanks, Gary


----------



## gjake999 (Sep 15, 2010)

(1) any fly shop will have a cleaner --personally I like the box type you snap the fline in the box and reel --usually I will do it twice if its been in the salt (2) line color is a hot issue--depends on the fish---for wade fishing I prefer a clear tip-(3) when the line will not shoot due to abrasion its time to buy another----jake


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Orange line is for shorter, more accurate casts. Clear line should only be used to catch permit. Blue line is typically used for tarpon and other big game fish because it blends in with the water color. Yellow line is for trout fishing, so don't use it in saltwater. Sand colored line should only be fished over sand, so don't dare use it over grass because it spooks fish really bad. I prefer green. It's the best and made to cast further and catch bigger fish.


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

superflyguy said:


> Orange line is for shorter, more accurate casts. Clear line should only be used to catch permit. Blue line is typically used for tarpon and other big game fish because it blends in with the water color. Yellow line is for trout fishing, so don't use it in saltwater. Sand colored line should only be fished over sand, so don't dare use it over grass because it spooks fish really bad. I prefer green. It's the best and made to cast further and catch bigger fish.


 If you are left handed you need to do the exact opposite as described.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

you have to discuss backing also. white, green, orange, dacron or gel spun, it makes a big difference you know


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

What about backing color? I cast into my backing on a regular basis and I want to make sure I am using the right stuff. Anyone else have this issue?

Steel you beat me to it....can you enlighten me?


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

i prefer white dacron if i am fishing for reds, gel spun green for those windy days when ive really got to PUNCH it out there, never been a fan of orange it clashes with my blue line reminds me of UofF, not a fan you know


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

You know how line manufacturers make "Bonefish" and "Redfish" lines? What if I try to use a bonefish line for redfish? Will the light blue spook the redfish? Or if I try to use a "Sharkskin" line for tarpon?


----------



## fratstud (Mar 12, 2010)

Guys from my highschool used to use the wrong color line all the time, it was no big deal.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Leader length and presentation i.e. one false cast not seven, have a greater impact on hooking up or spooking than the color of the fly line. The guys on TV use the orange line mainly so their nice tight loops and rocket casts show up on film.


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

If you cast into your backing, why does it matter what color it is...is a fish going to see your backing 80 feet away and not your fly line ...assuming a straight cast


----------

